# E/m tool for dr use



## skm510@live.com (Jul 21, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good e/m tool for Dr. use, ie.. a small card or something of that sort they could carry around in their lab coat or even a app for their phone?


----------



## jimbo1231 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Where is your doctor?*

Many state FIs like Trailblazer and Highmark have good E@M audit tools which can be squeezed for use by your docs. Also many billing and coding compnies offer tools. If you go to an industry trade show theys are usually give aways. But they don'treplace training and ogoing feedback to your docs on proper documentation and coding, if they do their own levels.

Jim


----------



## skm510@live.com (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks. I was hoping someone might know of a very simple/fantastic tool as my doc's really don't like change and are driving me crazy with the hospital E&M's...


----------



## Cpeterson2010 (Jul 21, 2011)

*E&M Tool*

donself.com  - there is a sliding E&M tool - pocket size for the providers to use.   It works great.


----------



## jackson7591 (Jul 21, 2011)

*app*

There is an app called basic e/m code check


----------



## ollielooya (Jul 21, 2011)

I've heard good things about this tool from Mr. Self's website.  Been planning on ordering some!

www.donself.com

---Suzanne E. Byrum CPC


----------

